# Ugrent Help Needed - 99 Sentra Won't Start!



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

Friday morning my car took a bit longer to start than normal, and I drove home and thought nothing of it. I got up to get my girl from work, and she wasn't ready to go yet so I parked the car and went inside, and when we went to leave, the car wouldn't start, we just got dash lights. 

So saturday morning I went and started working on it, I pulled the starter out because I was almost positive that was the problem, but at AutoZone it passed the test 3 times in a row. We checked the battery, and it had a full charge. 

We hooked the starter back up, and what do you know, the car started! We thought maybe there was just a lose connection that we fixed, so we turned the car off and took it off the jacks, and it wouldn't start again. 

Now I am hearing a "clicking" sound near the EGR/Intake Manifold on the Passenger side. 

The starter is spinning, but it seems it's not starting for some reason. 

So now I am stuck, what do I do now?!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Try tapping the starter with a hammer on the body.
If it then starts you need a new starter.
It is not unusual for the starter to be intermittent.
causes are worn brushes or sticking pre-engagement solenoid.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

IanH said:


> Try tapping the starter with a hammer on the body.
> If it then starts you need a new starter.
> It is not unusual for the starter to be intermittent.
> causes are worn brushes or sticking pre-engagement solenoid.


Turned out to be the starter, tapping it with a wrench made it start.

My new starter starts the car almost instantly, I have to be careful though not to left it overcrank. 

On the way to work tonight though my "Service Engine Soon" light came on. I stopped at autozone and it showed no codes, using two different readers, I know it's not a check engine but I was hoping at least for something. 

Any ideas?


----------



## nemesismachine (Jan 6, 2009)

I just went through the same thing on my 99. I got a P0430 "Cam position sensor failure." replaced it, problem solved.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

nemesismachine said:


> I just went through the same thing on my 99. I got a P0430 "Cam position sensor failure." replaced it, problem solved.


I did not pull any codes, it showed up blank. It's not my CEL light, it's the service light, but something is triggering it so how do I figure out whats up?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Do you have two lights, a SES and CEL ?
I dont !!! But I have a 97


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

This is from the 98 B14 FSM, cluster w/o Tach 
I assume yours is like this, no 99 FSM sorry.
note it has a SES and not a CEL


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

My cluster looks different, but I finally got some codes by using a buddys code reader. 

P0440 and P1448 codes, which are related. Seems it's either a bad gas cap, or a evap leake, possibly needing to replace the ccvc or something like that?

I'll get a new gas cap today, and clear the codes, and see what happens. I put around 100 miles a day on my car so I am sure i'll see if it works or not in a day.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

So I think you either have a Check Engine light or a Service engine soon Light, not both.
0440 0400 rings a bell, is that an EGR code ?
If so check and replace the EGR-BPT valve rubber tube, it rots out, my 97 GA went about 2 yrs ago, so yours is due.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

I also noticed that when I am at a red light, my RMP's bounce around, very very slightly, but I can feel the slight rev. 

I also found that one my mounts is in bad shape, replacing it this weekend.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

search for IAVC 
Idle control valve
They need cleaning sometimes, there are threads here tell you how.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

IanH said:


> search for IAVC
> Idle control valve
> They need cleaning sometimes, there are threads here tell you how.


Awesome, thanks man. 

So for the codes can I find info on them in the FSM? I just downloaded it, but searching though it is a bit confusing. 

When my car idles, I hear a click every now and then, I have no idea whats up.


----------



## Infernoe (May 27, 2009)

simple as this (same problem on both my cars my 300zx (Z32) and my 1995 SE Altima) 
-check starter, if it passes slap it back in and see next instruction, if not buy a new one.
-find power source on the positive battery terminal. make sure its clean and that nothing is broken or frayed... repair if necessary.
- check all grounds by eye (should be no problem)
- if the starter has power, a ground, and a "switched" power (almpost never goes out), you should turn over.

Best of luck man
Mike


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

there is a sticky with the codes and how to pull them manually yourself.
yes they are in the FSM, it takes a while to get used to finding what you need in there.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

is the clicking the A/C clutch ?


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

Infernoe said:


> simple as this (same problem on both my cars my 300zx (Z32) and my 1995 SE Altima)
> -check starter, if it passes slap it back in and see next instruction, if not buy a new one.
> -find power source on the positive battery terminal. make sure its clean and that nothing is broken or frayed... repair if necessary.
> - check all grounds by eye (should be no problem)
> ...


I was having problems with my starter last week, I had a bad solenoid, replaced it.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

IanH said:


> is the clicking the A/C clutch ?


I hear it regardless of the A/C being on though?


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

Do you guys think it's normal to have a RPM spike when starting my car? It shoots up to like 1500rpms for a few seconds, then slow down to around 800rpms, and smells like gas.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

I noticed a gas smell too when I get out of my car, weitd?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

PhxJosh said:


> I hear it regardless of the A/C being on though?


May just be a relay clicking. get someone to help you find where its coming from.

As far as the gas smell, hows your gas mileage ?
CEL SES is off now ?

I haven't had this problem so cant help much sorry.


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

IanH said:


> May just be a relay clicking. get someone to help you find where its coming from.
> 
> As far as the gas smell, hows your gas mileage ?
> CEL SES is off now ?
> ...


When I was working on the starter I rememeb a clicking coming from the top passenger side of the motor, near the EGR, could this be the clicking?

I don't really know my MPG honestly, but I would guess around 30 MPG on average, I put in $10 every few days never have enough cash on me to fillt he tank right now.

SES light came back on today while driving, I noticed a different feel to the acceleration after the light came on, odd right?


----------

